# Club in Pittsburgh, PA???



## keandkafu

Does anybody know if there are any clubs in or around the Pittsburgh PA area???  I am moving there and would like to join another one!

Thanks!


Kevin


----------



## turner.curtis

Kevin - I am in Pittsburgh. There is not a local IAP group that I know of that is relatively close. I have a post in the Tri-State forum trying to see if there is any interest in the SWPA area to potentially start meeting in this area, but have not had a whole lot of response yet.

It appears the Columbus group is fairly active which is about 3 hours south west. There is a local turning group http://www.turnersanonymous.org/ that meets down in the Strip District. I have not been to one of their meetings, although I do plan to visit them soon and potentially join. 

Do you know what area of Pittsburgh you will be moving to?


----------



## keandkafu

I finally got moved in severla months ago, I'm in Beaver county, is the Beaver Falls area.  Still hoping for a locla group!  Where are all of you SWPA folks????

Kevin


----------

